# Nostalgia Rendezvous



## SCraig (May 13, 2016)

I went to Madison, IL last weekend with some friends who were racing in the Nostalgia Rendezvous.  They didn't do all that well but I had an absolute blast!

#1 - Jeff Sanborn twisting "Bruiser's" frame a little bit on the launch






#2 - Chevy II Gasser coming DOWN from a wheelie.  He bounced it off the wheelie bars when he launched.





#3 - Not sure who it is but it was a really beautiful Corvette up close.





#4 - Not a flattering portrait with the light behind his right side, but those who remember him might like to see what he looks like now.  Roland Leong at age 71 still wrenching funny cars.


----------



## kalgra (May 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 13, 2016)

Great set!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 13, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## jaomul (May 14, 2016)

Cool


----------



## ratssass (May 14, 2016)

great stuff.I hope I look as good at 71 as Rolanad does....thanks for sharing.


----------



## SCraig (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  Much appreciated.

Ratssass, I agree.  He looks 71 but he's still as alert and spry as ever.  He's crew chief for John Troxel's "Mopar Crazy" alky funny car and keeps it running strong.


----------

